# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Skenderaj përjashton tri nxënëse shkaku i shamive

## Kosovar2006

Kjo raportohet edhe nga Associated Press

Dy shkolla të mesme në Skenderaj privojnë nga e drejta për shkollim tri nxënëse që bartin shami

Skenderaj përjashton tri nxënëse shkaku i shamive

Besnik Krasniqi

SKENDERAJ, PRISHTINE, 19 SHTATOR

Shamia është bere shkak qe tri nxënëse qe vijojnë shkollimin e mesëm ne komunën e Skenderajt te privohen nga e drejta legjitime për te ndjekur këtë nivel shkollimi, edhe pse ato kanë treguar sjellje shembullore dhe rezultat te larte ne mësim, Fatmire Jashari dhe Valbona Kabashi, qe te dyja nxënëse te klasës se dymbëdhjetë ne gjimnazin Hamez Jashari, dhe Minire Veliu, nxënëse e shkollës se mesme teknike Anton Cetta, prej nisjes se vitit te ri shkollor nuk po iu lejohet pjesëmarrja ne procesin edukativo-arsimor, meqë ato po paraqiten te veshura sipas parimeve islame.

Drejtoret e shkollave ua kanë komunikuar vajzave vetëm ne mënyrë verbale vendimin për largim nga shkolla, pasi me pare janë konsultuar me Drejtorinë e Arsimit, por ata nuk din te tregojnë se vendimet e tyre cfare mbështetje ligjore kane. Ligji mbi arsimin fillor dhe te mesëm nuk e rregullon ceshtjen se si duhet dukur një nxënës gjate orës mësimore. Bazuar ne paragrafin 7 te nenit te katërt  institucionet arsimore publike do te përmbahen nga mësimdhënia fetare ose veprimtaritë e tjera, te cilat propagandojnë ndonjë fe te caktuar. Pavarësisht kësaj, vendimet me shkrim te drejtoreve priten te bëhen te ditura shume shpejt, ne rast se vajzat nuk binden te ndryshojnë mendjen dhe te heqin shamitë.

Bekim Latifi, drejtor i shkollës se Mesme Teknike ne Skenderaj, thotë te këtë bere te gjitha përpjekjet për ta bindur vajzën qe te ndërroje mendjen . Ka ftuar edhe prindin e saj, por nuk ka arritur te ndryshoje situatën. Meqë përpjekjet e drejtorit kane dale te jene te pasuksesshme ai bashke me kolegun e tij ne gjimnazin Hamez Jashari kane kërkuar ndihmën e Drejtorisë se Arsimit dhe Komunës se Skenderajt, e cila ka dhënë dritën jeshile qe dyert e shkollave tu mbyllen këtyre nxënëseve.

Unë dhe drejtori i gjimnazit  Hamez Jashari kemi pyetur ne Drejtorinë e Arsimit dhe aty na është thëne qe e vetmja uniforme qe lejohet te bartet nga nxënësit është ajo qe ka përcaktuar shkolla. Prandaj, pas kësaj ne kemi marre vendim për largimin e tyre, ka thëne drejtori i shkollës se mesme teknike Anton Cetta, dhe ka shtuar se shkolla ka rregullore, e cila i obligon nxënësit qe te bartin uniformen. Ai ka lavdëruar vajzën për sjelljet e shkëlqyeshme qe ka treguar ne dy vitet e mëhershme te shkollimit te mesëm te larte, por ka thënë se ajo sukses te larte ka treguar edhe ne mësim. Prandaj i vetmi kusht qe i ka vene ka qene heqja e shamisë, por jo edhe fustani dhe xhaketa.

Sikur nuk ka ndodhur asgjë

Ndryshe nga Latifi i cili shpjegoi situatën, kolegu i tij ne gjimnazin Hamez Jashari, Muhamet Bajraktari, behej sikur te mos kishte ndodhur asgjë ne gjimnazin te cilin e drejton. Ai e ka injoruar situatën e krijuar, duke thënë se drejton një shkolle publike dhe jo laike. Ka tete vjet qe nuk kam marre gazete me lexu, dhe ka tete vjet qe asnjë gazetari nuk i kam dhënë deklarate. Unë i jap llogari vetëm Drejtorisë Komunale te Arsimit dhe Ministrisë se Arsimit, por jo edhe gazetareve ka thënë ai, kur është lutur te tregonte se ne cfare baze ligjore nuk lejon te vijojnë mësimin dy nxënëset qe bartin shami gjate orëve te mësimit.

Se te tria vajzat janë larguar nga shkollat pa kurrfarë baze ligjore, konfirmon vete drejtori ne Drejtorinë e Arsimit, Muhamet Bajraktari. Ai thotë se vendimi është marre, meqë nuk do te lejoje laramani ne shkollat e Skenderajt, dhe se mund te jap urdhër qe tu hapen dyert e klasave edh e këtyre tri nxënëseve vetëm atëherë kur ato do ta prezantonin një ligj apo rregullore e cila u lejon bartjen e shamive edhe gjate procesit mësimor.

Shkollat janë publike dhe jo laike, dhe Ministria nxjerr ligjin e ne i zbatojmë. 50 vjet kemi luftuar me e largu ferexhenë dhe tani nuk e di pse kjo pune po behet problematike. Kemi uniformen e shkollës dhe nuk do te lejojmë laramani, prandaj vajzat mund te bartin shamitë diku tjetër, por jo edhe ne shkolle. Nëse nxënëset apo Bashkësia Islame gjejnë një dokument me te cilin lejohet bartja e saj, atëherë unë qysh tash do tua lejoj te vijojnë mësimin. ka thënë Bajraktari.
Ai ka theksuar se deri ne këtë vit shkollor nuk janë regjistruar raste te tilla, dhe ka shprehur doza dyshimi pse pikërisht ne këtë periudhe ngjet qe te prishet uniformiteti ne mes nxënëseve.
Kjo është ndoshta për shkak te ndonjë fushate politike, apo ku e di cfare. Por, edhe nëse ne Gjykatën Supreme shkon rasti, unë nuk e kam ndërmend ti urdhëroj drejtoret e shkollave qe ti lejojnë këto nxënëse ne procesin mësimor. Ka shprehur vendosmërinë e tij Bajraktari.

Bashkësia Islame takohet me drejtoret

Për te mos shkuar me larg ceshtja, Bashkësia Islame ne Skenderaj ka realizuar disa takime me drejtoret e shkollave ne përpjekje për ti bindur ata qe te veprojnë njëjtë si ne te gjithë shkollat e Kosovës, ku bartja e shamisë nuk paraqet problem. Mësohet se edhe zyrtare te larte te komunës dhe personalitete te respektuara ne këtë ane janë angazhuar për te ndërmjetësuar ne këtë situate, ne mënyrë qe te gjejnë zgjidhje te pranueshme dhe qe problematika te mos behet me e madhe. Gazeta nuk ka mundur te marre qëndrimin zyrtar te Bashkësisë Islame as ne nivel komune, por as ne atë qendror. Ndërkaq, ne një situate te ngjashme, kryemami i Kosovës, Sabri Bajgora, duke e konsideruar si padrejtësi te radhës qe i behet komunitetit mysliman, i ka thënë gazetës se ceshtjen duhet pare si shkelje te te drejtave elementare te njeriut. Ai ka pohuar se edhe nëse shkolla ka uniforme te caktuar, mbajtja e shamisë nuk bën thyerje te rregullave te shkollës, meqë nuk paraqet kurrfarë simboli fetare, dhe si e tille mbajtja e shamisë nuk propagandon fenë.
Shamia është thjeshte detyrim fetar dhe veshje normale e femrës myslimane. Është shprehur Bajgora, duke deklaruar se është kundër përhapjes se çfarëdo propagande fetare a partiake ne shkolla.
Rast te njëjtë gazeta ka regjistruar para disa muajsh edhe ne gjimnazin Aleksandër Xhuvani te Podujevës. Atëbotë, institucioni i Ombudspersonit te Kosovës pati vlerësuar se nuk ka baze ligjore për te ndërhyrë ne te drejtën e ushtrimit te religjionit apo ne bartjen e simboleve qe kane te bëjnë me identifikimin e perkatesise fetare.
Hilmi Jashari, u shtrues i detyrës se Ombudspersonit, ka treguar se para dy vjetësh ka pasur një situate identike dhe institucioni qe përfaqëson ka bere një raport ku i është rekomanduar Qeverise dhe PSSP-se qe te ndërmarrin masa ne mënyrë qe një dukuri e tille te mos përsëritet me.
Problemi është tek interpretimi qe i behet ligjit. Ligji u referohet institucioneve publike dhe nuk ka te beje me vijuesit e mësimit. Ne këtë rast, vetëm shkollës nuk i lejohet te vere simbole qe identifikojnë orientimin religjioz, por jo edhe nxënëseve . ka thënë Jashari, duke pohuar se te drejtat e njeriut kane evoluar shume, duke iu përshtatur rrjedhave te kohës. Ne këtë kontekst, Jashari ka bere thirrje qe shoqëria duhet përgatitur qe te këtë qëndrim tolerant ndaj ushtrimit te fesë dhe ( artikulli ndërpritet)

Marrë në Koha Ditore
e enjte 20 Shtator 2007
Prishtinë

----------


## Preng Sherri

I lumtë drejtorit!
Shamia nuk është simbol i shqiptarit apo shqiptares!
Ajo nuk është simbol asë i muslimaneve të devotshëm!
Ajo është kurrgjo hiq!
Të gjithë ata që bartin çfaredo simboli në shkollat shqipe që kanë shenja apo ngjashmeri me veshen arabe, duhet ndaluar hyrjen në shkolla apo edhe iNSTITUCIONE TJERA, POR NË SHKOLLA GJITHËSESI!

----------


## RaPSouL

Pse nuk eshte asgje??? , sipas mendimit tim kjo eshte nje shkelje e te drejtes se femres muslimane , ajo e ka ate te drejt dhe smund ta shkel askush , turp ti vij atij x personi qe ka vepruar keshtu dhe ka treguar fytyren e tij te prisht , ncncn 

Bad Baddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEHARI

> I lumtë drejtorit!
> Shamia nuk është simbol i shqiptarit apo shqiptares!
> Ajo nuk është simbol asë i muslimaneve të devotshëm!
> Ajo është kurrgjo hiq!
> Të gjithë ata që bartin çfaredo simboli në shkollat shqipe që kanë shenja apo ngjashmeri me veshen arabe, duhet ndaluar hyrjen në shkolla apo edhe iNSTITUCIONE TJERA, POR NË SHKOLLA GJITHËSESI!


mor Prng Sherri!!!
mos u kap mbas shkumbes detit se mbase nje dite do vin koha qe dhe ti te kuptosh se:a me mire eshte te veshe shami dhe te vishesh normal shqiptarce!..apo te vishesh allafranga ashtu sic i do qefi ati prefesorit qe ti e pergezove!!shqiptaret kurr nuk kan dal me b... jasht nga ana e te veshurit sic po ben vaki sot neper shkolla!!!per ket duhet profesori i te shqetesohet me shume dhe jo per ato vajza te cilat vendosin shami a po veshen normal!!

megjithate ja dhe nje pershendetj ty dhe ati pofesorit qe ti pergezove!!

----------


## aadili

> I lumtë drejtorit!
> Shamia nuk është simbol i shqiptarit apo shqiptares!
> Ajo nuk është simbol asë i muslimaneve të devotshëm!
> Ajo është kurrgjo hiq!
> Të gjithë ata që bartin çfaredo simboli në shkollat shqipe që kanë shenja apo ngjashmeri me veshen arabe, duhet ndaluar hyrjen në shkolla apo edhe iNSTITUCIONE TJERA, POR NË SHKOLLA GJITHËSESI!


Ke të drejt zotri, ne të kuptojm ti me sa duket ti sje musliman por se kuptoj se përse të pengon ti shamija.Ti stë detyron kush ta mbajsh ate.
Mua personalisht smë pengon asgjë nga fet dhe kulturat tjera deri sa nuk detyrohem që edhe unë të bëj ashtu.
Dhe është mirë që ta dishë se Muslimant nuk janë të gjithë arab.

tung.

----------


## Dorontina

Une kisha me then kur kan drejt vajzat me hy ne klas me mantolla qe jan dy cm mbi trekansh !!e me blluza te Pamella Andersonit ndet hyn edhe tjerat si dojn ! pik.... demokracia asht per te gjith e jo per te cullakuarat !

une ju kam then disa nanave pse i leni vajzat me shku ne shkollë si te shkonin ne Plazh ? po sikur te gjithat ....munges dije dhe kulture ?e pse nuk i kontrolloni qka lexojn ne internet ? ...
Po ku jan rregullat e shkolles dhe uniforma ?????
kam ndegju qe ka ra shum niveli i mesimit ...NORMAL ....duke lexu mesazhe ter kohen ne mobila mesimi vetem asht denim...vetem per ta humbur kohên shkojn pa moto mesimi.
Ku asht Ministria e rregullat e saj ? kan humb kontrollin ....
*as teae as shkoll ....*
*edhe pak si ne amerik vin me arme ne shkollê !*

----------


## Darius

Une ta kisha afer ate drejtorin do i shtrengoja doren fort. Shkolla eshte shkolle dhe ka normat e saja (kjo vlen nga te dyja krahet, si paraqitja me gjera te fese ashtu dhe veshje ekstravagante qe skane asgje te perbashket me ambjentet shkollore). Per mua shkolla duhet te kete norma dhe standarte te rrepta pasi eshte institucion edukimi dhe jo pasarele mode apo demonstrim perkatesie fetare. Madje po te kisha ne dore ndonje gje do isha i pari qe do e vija mbajtjen e uniformes ne shkolle si norme te detyruar.

----------


## ABytyqi

> Une ta kisha afer ate drejtorin do i shtrengoja doren fort. Shkolla eshte shkolle dhe ka normat e saja (kjo vlen nga te dyja krahet, si paraqitja me gjera te fese ashtu dhe veshje ekstravagante qe skane asgje te perbashket me ambjentet shkollore). Per mua shkolla duhet te kete norma dhe standarte te rrepta pasi eshte institucion edukimi dhe jo pasarele mode apo demonstrim perkatesie fetare. Madje po te kisha ne dore ndonje gje do isha i pari qe do e vija mbajtjen e uniformes ne shkolle si norme te detyruar.


Un sikur do 't isha minister i drejtsis apo jo si aJ me Voll ne vesh, minisri i kulture apo arsimit,Sod ne kosov per inat te everopes ,per Hir te demokracis vajzat si ne pllazh do ti largoja nga shkoll,Vajzat me shamija(shalla) do ju epja perparsi ,si vajza te ndershme qe mbrojn moralin e femres dhe nje ashtu te mashkullit.
Duke e mbrojt meshkujt vajzat e vajzat moralin te gjith mbrojm popullin.
Ata qe si doj vajzat me shamija dhe si lejojn vajzat me shamija ne shkoll mos ta qujn shkollen shkoll msimi por shkoll Striptizi, e ju qe keni kesi motra ather at o motrat e juve sdo te shkojn ne shkoll per mesim por per striptiz :Lulja3:

----------


## Darius

Ti e ke emrin ABytyqi dhe tyq qenke i gjithi nga koka tek kembet. Shqip spo di te shkruash por po shpresoj se mos po di te lexosh. Hapi syte:




> Shkolla eshte shkolle dhe ka normat e saja (kjo vlen nga te dyja krahet, si paraqitja me gjera te fese ashtu dhe veshje ekstravagante qe skane asgje te perbashket me ambjentet shkollore).


Lexo dhe kete fragmentin tjeter:




> Madje po te kisha ne dore ndonje gje do isha i pari qe do e vija mbajtjen e uniformes ne shkolle si norme te detyruar.


Qe do te thote UNIFORME SHKOLLORE or zoteri. Ai qe sdo shkolle me shamija sdo as shkolle me minifunde. O anadollake qe na plaset me kete injorancen tuaj. Sipas jush po nuk pati shami duhet te jete patjeter e perdale dhe e pamorlashme. Yt mer se na hapet barkun me kete mentalitet beduinesh dhe shpellaresh. Se eshte shamija dhe perceja ajo qe te ruan moralin. Kesaj i thone deficence intelekti dhe tepri imbeciliteti.

----------


## Dorontina

> Ku asht Ministria e rregullat e saj ? kan humb kontrollin ....
> *as teae as shkoll ....*


*As teqe as shkolê ...korigjim..*  duhet nda mesimi nga religjioni ....

----------


## bessycool

> I lumtë drejtorit!
> Shamia nuk është simbol i shqiptarit apo shqiptares!
> Ajo nuk është simbol asë i muslimaneve të devotshëm!
> Ajo është kurrgjo hiq!
> Të gjithë ata që bartin çfaredo simboli në shkollat shqipe që kanë shenja apo ngjashmeri me veshen arabe, duhet ndaluar hyrjen në shkolla apo edhe iNSTITUCIONE TJERA, POR NË SHKOLLA GJITHËSESI!


o  preng  sherri  je mundu me than diqka po nuk ke than kurgja hiq 

veq mu kan ta di se kush i ka largu nga shkolla ato nxensa do ti vras

----------


## land

ABytyqi, ti je ne Belgjike?................thone ,por e thone shume vet,qe njeriu eshte qenie qe pershtatet,..........absolutisht e gabuar,ti verteton te kunderten.

----------


## jesu

Sjam aspake dakort me kete vendim te mare nga ky x drejtor.
Secili prej nesh ka te drejten e tije fetare dhe eshte fyerje nje sjellje e tille *(rracizem),* shamija e tjetrit nuk besoj se do shqetesonte apo provokonte asnje ne shkolle.
Nejse qejqe qejfe kjo dynja, po ne kete raste drejtori eshte ai qe desh perjashtuar nga shkolla dhe jo keta nxenes.

----------


## Dorontina

*Nuk ka pas drejt drejtori te luan rolin e gjandarit , Ku ishin rregullat e shkolles ?*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Vallaj shum mir ja ka ber , rregullat jan rregulla shamit ti mbajn ne shtepi e kur del me familje ajo femer , per mua kudo kto femra qe i perdorin shamit ne ambjente si shkolla duhet ti respektojn e ti heqin , e bile te perdoren uniformat si ka then me lart darius , nese ajo esht aq religjioze ska te bej shamia se ku e mban apo si e mban .

----------


## Zombi

Me vjen keq, shume keq, se pari per  vajzat  qe ju kane bere , e se dyti per shqipetaret ne pergjithesi, akoma duhet te jemi pre e grackave famekeqe te armikut tone, qe inicion levizje te tilla! 

Vetem Injoranca te verbon ne kete menyre.

Darius e tha shume qarte. 

The End

----------


## BEHARI

> Vallaj shum mir ja ka ber , rregullat jan rregulla shamit ti mbajn ne shtepi e kur del me familje ajo femer , per mua kudo kto femra qe i perdorin shamit ne ambjente si shkolla duhet ti respektojn e ti heqin , e bile te perdoren uniformat si ka then me lart darius , nese ajo esht aq religjioze ska te bej shamia se ku e mban apo si e mban .


po mire moj WALCHIERA!!

me jep pak pergjegje po deshe!

cila te duket ty me normale ne shkolle!!
te vendosesh shamin dhe te vishesh normal ashtu sic jan veshur prinderit e tuaj!
apo te dalesh ne mes te shkolles me minifun apo then shqip me b.... jashte!???
cila nga keto dy kadegori njerzish  me veshje te ndryshme do te bente te ndiheshe keq perball tyre!!???p.s kjo pyetje shtrohet per ate kadegori njerzish qe jane normal ku dhe ti besoj qe ze nje vend!!

ja dhe profesori
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrUENy6VS4

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> po mire moj WALCHIERA!!
> 
> me jep pak pergjegje po deshe!
> 
> cila te duket ty me normale ne shkolle!!
> te vendosesh shamin dhe te vishesh normal ashtu sic jan veshur prinderit e tuaj!
> apo te dalesh ne mes te shkolles me minifun apo then shqip me b.... jashte!???
> *cila nga keto dy kadegori njerzish  me veshje te ndryshme do te bente te ndiheshe keq perball tyre!!???*p.s kjo pyetje shtrohet per ate kadegori njerzish qe jane normal ku dhe ti besoj qe ze nje vend!!
> 
> ...




*Mua normale me duket qe nje femer te shkoj e veshur si e till ne shkoll, pa minifunde e pa shamia , edhe una ne shkoll fillore vishja perparse te zeze , por sdo te doja te kisha ate lloj veshje tani , por nje uniform qe ti pershtatet femres  , pastaj prinderit e mi sjan veshur me shami ne kohen e tyre , pastaj pak rendesi ka kjo, un nese do shihja ato qe the ti me lart ,sdo me bente pershtypje asnjera , pasi te dyja llojet e femrave jan 2 kategori te ndryshme , dhe besoj se i kan 2 pare mend ne kok te mendojn se cduhet te veshin , por kjo vlen gjithmon per mua    e jo te gjithe mendojn njesoj , e sduhet te dramatizohen gjerat ne cdo gje ...*

----------


## GL_Branch

> Une ta kisha afer ate drejtorin do i shtrengoja doren fort. Shkolla eshte shkolle dhe ka normat e saja (kjo vlen nga te dyja krahet, si paraqitja me gjera te fese ashtu dhe veshje ekstravagante qe skane asgje te perbashket me ambjentet shkollore). Per mua shkolla duhet te kete norma dhe standarte te rrepta pasi eshte institucion edukimi dhe jo pasarele mode apo demonstrim perkatesie fetare. Madje po te kisha ne dore ndonje gje do isha i pari qe do e vija mbajtjen e uniformes ne shkolle si norme te detyruar.


i jap pike edhe une kesaj.

Doruntina...nuk e di a jeton ne Kosove ti?, por ne shkollat e Kosoves nuk lejojne as vajzat me minifunda...sa per informim qe 3 vjet nxenesit e shkolles fillore dhe te mesme ne Kosove jane me uniforma...

nxenesit e mjekesise jane me uniforma (perparse te bardhe) te mjekeve/infermiereve kurse gjimnasistet jane me kemisha me kravat, pantallona te gjithe te njejte.

Njesoj e kane edhe filloristet.

----------


## Jack Watson

Shume mire e kane bere. As ne Turqi, andej nga e morem ne islamizmin, nuk lejohet shamia ne instuticione shteterore, e jo me ne nje shtet fetar. Kane te drejte ca qe thone qe njeriu duhe te veshet si te deshiroj, te kete lirine e tij, po jo veshje qe demstrojne besimin fetar. Imagjino tani, te ikim ne shkolle me veshje prifti, veshje murgeshe, apo me veshje te atille "islamike" ku edhe syte e femres me sy shikohen. 

Morali eshte pjese e edukates familjare, dhe nuk mbrohet nga mbulimi me shami. Nqs nje femer eshte femer me moral, femer e ndershme, si e veshi si nuk e veshi shamine, prap se pra e vyrtytshme ngelet. Nuk do te thote gje, mund edhe te mbaje shami, po mund edhe te jete femer e perdale 24 karatshe, sic dolen para disa vitesh disa ne Turqi.

Edhe une jam dakort per uniforme, te gjithe nxenesit apo studentet te vishen me uniforme, sic bejne shumica e universiteteve boterore. 

Duhet ta kuptoni njeher e mire, se shkolla eshte institucioni shtetetor, dhe perderisa shteti eshte laik, veshjen fetare nuk kane vend ne mjediset mesimore.

----------

